# sidewalk piercings



## DFA (Nov 5, 2008)

Anybody ever done piercings as a busking/spanging technique?
I have done this in santa cruz and huntington beach
and made quite a fair share of scratch.
Also I had my own kit and jewelry, so maybe that had something to do with it...


----------



## kennacoconut (May 24, 2012)

I've done piercings for 2 years.

This sounds kind of terrible, if you're serious about doing it on the sidewalk. Wind can make your needle roll away and your paper towell fly away.. you'd have to carry a chair and sometimes a blanket (for navel piercings-- mark standing up, pierce laying down) etc etc.

Soo... I've never pierced while traveling, but I used to bring a few things to parties because there's always someone who has wanted a specific piercing for soo long and just "never had the money" or whatever. I can make 100 a night just doing 5 piercings if i charge only 20 a piece and that isn't counting tips.


----------



## FolkYouDad (May 24, 2012)

You could probably hang out around college towns and get away with piercing people, as long as you don't look crust as fuck most people wont mind if you just go into the bathroom and do it.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (May 24, 2012)

This is a terrible idea, without proper ability to sterilize equipment, supplies, and maintain a sterile environment contamination is almost guaranteed to fuck up what/whoever you're piercing. I run a suspension crew in Seattle (Bardo: www.bardo.me) and whenever we do outdoor suspensions we go through 3x the supplies just because of things like the wind blowing needles and gauze off the sterile tray, tons of visquine, having to kavicide the shit outta everything, surgical drapes, dental bibs, microsan, and SOOOOOO many gloves. And that's just to suspend one person.

Yeah I know I'm being preachy here, but I take pride in my industry.


----------



## LeftCoast (May 24, 2012)

No need to get all douchey y'all. He had a question, just some modest replies would be helpful. I would suggest getting good permits, and doing things by the books for a reputable reputation. Piercings are a touchy thing, and require great dedication. You aren't selling an orange at a stops sign, you're selling body modification. I know it's easy to make a quick dollar to some stupid kids, but wouldn't it be risky exposing them to improper elements? You can sell a fart on a bus, a necklace, anything... just be careful when altering someone's body. Some are more radical than others and might see it as a slander on their expertise. You can always show your certification to a local shop and maybe get a gig. But man..... you're getting into something that's really touchy. It's like trying to sell guns on the street. Not something that's safe, but it's doable. Just be careful man. Use your head. Would you solicit your own body to a street vendor as you do? Catch my drift?


----------



## Pheonix (May 25, 2012)

I've had several piercing on the streets, I like an audience. You need to target people who can't afford to go to the shops, homeless and minors will be your main customers. When my former roommate was piercing minors at our house the cops came and gave his a cease and desist order after the first infected tongue piercing was taken to the hospital and he quickly informed the doctor and cops who and where he got his piercing. I think they told him the fine is $500 if he continues.


----------

